
Linus Torvalds’ Advice on Working from Home During Coronavirus Lockdown - 0x54MUR41
https://itsfoss.com/torvalds-remote-work-advice/
======
rvz

      > Developers: Thanks Linus, very helpful and great advice!
    
      > Everyone else: Who? 
    

Remote working has always been ingrained in the development of the Linux
kernel which is brilliant. The 'advice' here however seems like it favours an
audience that is unsurprisingly for developers who ideally contribute to open-
source projects or whatnot rather than those who are new to remote working. So
the title should append: '...for developers'.

> Or, as Linus recommends, it’s best to have email lists to keep things on
> point and that’s how Linux kernel runs.

Email-lists maybe perfect for the Linux Kernel, but for everyone else who
isn't a developer in other large companies, startups and mostly general users,
they choose Slack or Microsoft Teams first for back and forth instant
communication and email comes last or second last for serious company-wide
announcements. Email is still used, but its not a first-choice for instant
communication with teams of both non-developers, so that advice falls short
here.

I agree with flexibility which is great for jobs that can do remote working
and is a failsafe alternative when times like this happen. When it comes to
communication, I'd pretty much choose the optimal first-party tools that get
the job done quickly and 'just work', like Zoom, Slack, Github and macOS
rather than have to spend hours googling around a special konami code to fix
unnecessary issues that happen only on my machine due to installing an open-
source unofficial client I preferred to use on my Linux laptop.

